# Meet Franklin, the four pounder



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

My new air cannon, Franklin. He's the complement to Mugford, the new obelisk.

Together they commemorate the capture of a British supply ship by the men of Marblehead. They sailed a 60 ton schooner, the Franklin, with only 4 four pounder cannons, into Boston harbor on May 17, 1776 and captured a 300 ton British supply ship with 60 cannons, 1500 barrels of powder and thousands of muskets which were used to resupply the Revolutionary Army.

I put the skull and crossbones on the obelisk because, although we consider them Patriots, the Brits surely had a different opinion.

Franklin has a ring of red LED's inside the mouth of the barrel that will flash when it goes off. There's a 'Y' connector in the PVC where a hose from the fog machine can fill it with fog for the blast.

My neighbors want to fire him off every night at sunset, like the yacht club does. LOL


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Not what I expected, but nonetheless awesome.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

One more post makes it 1776, perfect! Thanks Lady Nixie!


----------



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

Looks great!!!

Would you mind posting pictures of your connections so I can see how you did it?


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

and how about a video?

- where on earth are you going to store that ?

looks great though.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Man, they both look awesome. Great work.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice! Is that an obelisk on your ride or are ya just happy to see me?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice cannon


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Great detailing. It really makes a huge difference. Love how you did the moss.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

I really like how your obelisk turned out and the four pounder is too cool!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Those both look great! I would like to do a cannon but I'm afraid of them .


----------

